# Anywhere Good At The Gold Coast?



## leeboy (14/8/07)

Hi all, going to the gold coast soon and haven't heard anywhere good in the gold coast to check out brewery wise. Speaking of which I've even had mates tell me they had trouble finding any good beers on tap up there. Any local knowledge would be great. 
Cheers


----------



## microbe (14/8/07)

There's a Belgian Beer Bar at the south end of Surfers Paradise which boasts 50 specialty beers from Belgium. Can't tell you any thing more than it's there.

Burleigh Brewing Thread

Those are the only two that stand out from the norm AFAIK.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (15/8/07)

there's a place called the pink poodle somewhere near the main part of surfers, some great belgian beers there and some good entertainment

http://www.pinkpoodle.com.au/

-Phill


----------



## ozpowell (15/8/07)

The Pink Poodle and the Belgian Beer Bar are one and the same.

There's a couple of British-style pubs:

Landsdowne Road Irish Tavern, Shop 29, Ground Floor, Chevron Renaissance (Surfers Paradise)
Prince Albert, Jupiter's Casino (Broadbeach)

There used to be a brewpub in Surfers Paradise, but it closed about 12 months ago....

That's about it  

If you're going to be here on Saturday of this week (18/8), you may want to join us on the Burleigh Brewery tour (see thread referenced by microbe above).

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## leeboy (15/8/07)

thanks heaps for the replies fellas, will be good to check out the area for those places. Will definately be getting down to the burliegh brewery for a tour and sample of their wears.


----------



## Doc (15/8/07)

There is a German restaurant just off the mall that from memory had the staple selection German beers.
The micro that was down the road from it I visited a couple of years back. The beers weren't that special and were extract based from memory.

Doc


----------



## ozpowell (16/8/07)

Doc said:


> ...
> The micro that was down the road from it I visited a couple of years back. The beers weren't that special and were extract based from memory.
> 
> Doc



Probably why they went out of business <_< 

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Linz (18/1/08)

Lil squares and I will be there over the Aus day long weekend. Also know someone else from Syd will be there ..

How was the Burleigh brewery thingo??..(going to read the post now!!)

Just signed up for the Sat tour, 26/1


----------



## browndog (18/1/08)

Linz, you better drive a few more Ks up the Pacific HWY and turn in at the Carsbrook turn off for the best 10 beer on tap in brisbane. Let us know when you will be there and you can meet some of us locals  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (18/1/08)

Linz said:


> Lil squares and I will be there over the Aus day long weekend. Also know someone else from Syd will be there ..
> 
> How was the Burleigh brewery thingo??..(going to read the post now!!)




Will be working/playing at Burleigh on the Sat/Sun, Brennan opens the Brewery Sat arvo's. Be good to catch up with you two again. No Bock unfortunately.

Screwy


----------



## Linz (21/1/08)

browndog said:


> Linz, you better drive a few more Ks up the Pacific HWY and turn in at the Carsbrook turn off for the best 10 beer on tap in brisbane. Let us know when you will be there and you can meet some of us locals
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Been before...kinda scared to go back..so many to try, so little time up there


----------



## Zizzle (23/1/08)

I'm signed up for a low key pissup gathering on Saturday with another brewer.

More than happy to show off either one of our brewbots to those interested.

Or maybe a trip to Burleigh in the arvo. What time does the tour finish, I can't remember?

Brennan at BB is good value, highly recommended. What are you up to that day Screwy?


----------



## Screwtop (23/1/08)

Zizzle said:


> I'm signed up for a low key pissup gathering on Saturday with another brewer.
> 
> More than happy to show off either one of our brewbots to those interested.
> 
> ...




Hoping not to be on duty until 5.30 ish. Will be at BB if not on a midday start. Taking the C'van and going on to Ballina on Sunday for a couple of days. Hoping to check out NRB at Alstonville while there.

Screwy


----------



## WildaYeast (24/1/08)

Might try to join up -- Saturday arvo? -- if the invite is open. Haven't made it to BB yet, but did sample and enjoy a bottled beverage allegedly from there. Have an interest in meeting Brennan anyhow as I hope to have a productive connection for him. Give a ring (I think you both have my number) or post as plans progress.

Cheers, Brian


----------



## Linz (24/1/08)

The tour confirmation states a 3-5 pm time slot...see you there!! on the 26th


----------



## wabster (25/1/08)

Screwtop said:


> Taking the C'van and going on to Ballina on Sunday for a couple of days. Hoping to check out NRB at Alstonville while there.
> 
> Screwy



Hiya Screwy, we are off to Ballina for a few weeks 11-23 Feb, and usually restock the macadamia nut oil from the factory there in Alstonville.

The NRB outfit is in the same industrial estate. I'd appreciate a heads up on accessibility, the people and the beer after you go there. We can collect the oil drums at any time so can work around any times the brewery does tours. Cheerz Wab


----------



## Screwtop (25/1/08)

Linz and Wildayeast,

Sat is a mixed business/play day for me, have a couple of meetings after lunch will hopefully make it.



wabster said:


> Hiya Screwy, we are off to Ballina for a few weeks 11-23 Feb, and usually restock the macadamia nut oil from the factory there in Alstonville.
> 
> The NRB outfit is in the same industrial estate. I'd appreciate a heads up on accessibility, the people and the beer after you go there. We can collect the oil drums at any time so can work around any times the brewery does tours. Cheerz Wab



Hey Wabster,

Kevin Rowland (brewer/prop) is a nice guy, looking forward to trying his beers again and possibly seeing the brewery, Brewery is open all week (9am-5pm) check the site and send him an email in advance if you want to have a look around. They have a tasting bar which is open weekends I think. Having an open day with tours on Sat 26th unfortunately I can't make it.

If you can make the trip further North to Burleigh while you are up that way, I'll be working at Burleigh from the 11th Feb to 18th, we could meet at Burleigh Brewing.


----------



## WildaYeast (25/1/08)

Hey Linz,

Registered for the tour -- good excuse, I missed the last group outing. See you at 3 tomorrow.

ST & Zizzle, hope to see you there.

Cheers, Brian


----------

